# media system



## steve spokes (Mar 7, 2017)

hi I have a 12ele2000 that is not working as it should a replacement is too expensive does anyone know of an alternative unit I can fit not bothered about it having a sat nav needs tuner dvd I phone & I pod 

thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Steve, and welcome to MHFacts, I believe a few have had issues with this system, have a look on YouTube there are a couple of videos on there.


----------

